# Taming 2 budgies together/separate?



## Dany (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello everyone i'm new on this forum,i have some questions related to budgies of course,my English is not so well i'll say that right in the beginning heh .

I have two budgies male and female,they are around 4-5 weeks old max.I have them around 14-17,and after maybe 4th day i took them out of cage and they were scared but they didn't go crazy like flying inside the cage and stuff,they were calm and i started to hold my finger in front of them and then slowly petting them,and trying them to step on my finger and the male was the first one who step on my finger and later on female did the same,both of them did that inside the cage,and later i tried taking the male out of cage and he was on my finger for few seconds and he flew away (on heating pipes),same thing happened with female but she was wilder than male,he was kinda more calm,i tried taking both of them out of cage at the same time on my finger to see what happens male was more calm/tamed and female looked like she panicked she was spinning hear head and looking around fast (maybe she was looking for a place to escape?) and after few seconds she fly away on the heating pipes (the pipes are like 7-8 centimeters under the ceiling) and he flew away after her too,i trained them to step from finger to finger,trying to gently pet them on the belly and on their back at first they didn't wanted to step on finger and be petted but after a while they kinda used to it,but not quite,i still have to push their belly a bit for them to step on my finger.The male is more calm,he is kinda used to be on my finger,sometimes he's just sitting on my finger and sometimes he flies away,i think he flies away because of the female,i don't know if someone has/had this problem,but to me it seems that female is wilder i know it's rude to say this but she is acting kinda bit*hy some of you may agree to this.Their cage is in the living room,and when i'm taking the out of cage to train them and have them stretch their wings i take them to my bedroom i take both of them at the same time,and the male wants to be on my finger sometimes but in many cases the female is the one who flies away first and then he do the same,but they are flying away on heating pipes all the time and it's annyoing because when i want them to step on my finger i need to stand on my toe fingers to reach to them ,and i have a feeling that they will keep sitting on those pipes all day ,when they are on heating pipes i just gently place my finger on belly of the male budgie and he steps on my finger right away,but with the female it is different,she is on heating pipes and i want her to step on my finger but she keeps running either it is right or left side,and sometimes she steps on my finger but not like male,i need to push her belly a little stronger and then she steps on my finger.So,should i try to train them separately or to keep training them at the same time?Thank you.And sorry for bad English once again hah .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Taming Budgies is all about helping them learn to trust you. You should not try to force your budgies, taming and bonding is encouraging your budgies to choose to be with you.

Initially, budgies should be not be handled when you bring them into their new home for a minimum of 2 weeks time.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

What your budgies are doing at this point by wanting to sit up on the pipes near the ceiling is perfectly normal. They simply want to be up high where they feel safe from predators just like birds out in the wild. Most budgies will choose the highest places to perch.

Whether you choose to work with one budgie at a time or with both, your best method of training is always going to be positive reinforcement. You may also enjoy working with your budgies doing "clicker" training.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...g/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*[/COLOR]


----------



## Dany (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you,your answer helped me.From now on i'll follow instructions that you gave me,and i'll read the guides on the forum,i think it's not just training for them but it's training for us as well,patience training.Thank you once again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are very welcome!

If you would like, feel free to create a "Training Journal" thread to follow your progress in taming and bonding with your budgies.

Best wishes*


----------



## Dany (Mar 10, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *You are very welcome!
> 
> If you would like, feel free to create a "Training Journal" thread to follow your progress in taming and bonding with your budgies.
> Best wishes*


Thank you ,and i have a quick few questions more,sorry for annoying you .
Should i keep letting them out of the cage since i already did it few time now or should i just keep them inside of cage and as you mentioned to sit and keep some time next to their cage and talking with them for like about a week?and then to start letting them out of cage again?
And i was also wondering what if i put their cage on my table in my bedroom while i'm on my laptop,they would be on the same table where laptop is right next to me,like 70cm from me,of course i would talk with them as well,but in my bedroom there would be just them and me,no other family members,unless they are in the living room then they would be in presence with other members too.So,would that soulution work as well or no?Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would recommend waiting on letting your budgies out of their cage until they have had more time to become accustomed to their new environment. They are going to continue to head up to the overhead pipes whenever you let them out of the cage even after they've obtained a degree of trust in you.

With regard to where you keep the cage, it doesn't have to stay in one place. 
I move my birds' cages around in the house.
You can move their cage to your desktop when you are going to be working on your laptop and move it into the living room when you are spending time with your family.

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice! We look forward to meeting your budgie  

Be sure to read through all of the links provided above by FaeryBee, as they contain the best practices for budgie care! Also be sure to go through the many forum's many articles and stickies that we have here! If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------

